# Extend visa



## Jacob57 (Jan 6, 2016)

My visa will be extended, therefore I have to give my original passport to the government for two weeks. Unfortunately I have to fly within 4 days. Is there any solution for?


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

Jacob57 said:


> My visa will be extended, therefore I have to give my original passport to the government for two weeks. Unfortunately I have to fly within 4 days. Is there any solution for?


When you renew at the PSB they will give you their official receipt that covers you in China in place of your passport and temporary residence permit. 

However it is not a travel document for use outside of or to leave China.

Where I live it normally takes 7 days to renew and to pick up the items.

I would imagine that your chances of flying out of China whilst the documents are at the PSB are probably nil.

Zhongshan Billy


----------

